# Airide Suspension



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance folks..........

When we bought our mh, it came fitted with Airides on the rear (fitted by the previous owner).

My question is this:

On another topic on this site, it has been mentioned that Airides can overcome a grounding issue. I too have the odd grounding problem due to the overhang and rear steadies. I have not used the Airides fitted - in fact the gauge shows 'empty'.

What am i supposed to do?
How will using them improve the grounding question?
what pressures should they be at?
is it just a hit and miss affair?
do i pressure them up to max - then let the air out little by little to get them right?

(you can see I have no idea what I am doing here cant you???)

any help greatfully received!!!!!!!!

confused
carl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Carl i amthinking of having airide fitted to prevent wallowing etc.
if no one comes forward do a search on airide.

If no luck google airide website

Regards

dave p


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Carlmt  

Around 30 to 40 psi should be fine to stop the grounding,kind regards Satis


----------



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Hi Carl,

We had Airide fitted a month or so back, and it makes a huge difference to the ride.

Graham (Airide) initially set the pressure to 40psi, and i've read other posts where people prefer 30-35psi after a little experimentation - I'm happy with 40psi myself.

For grounding (i.e onto ferries, ramps, etc) they recommend temporarily inflating anywhere up to the maximum 100psi which will raise the rear of the vehicle - just remember to drop the pressure back down straight after, otherwise the ride will be rock hard.

If you have the full Airide system with the blue / red valves in the footwell, you can also use it to level the van when on a pitch, or to compensate for uneven loads (by closing one of the valves off, and inflating the other side only).

Very impressed so far..

Matt


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies folks - strange that all the advice so far has come from Auto Trail owners........is there a problem with the suspension I should know about? 8O 8O :lol: :lol: 

Matt
I think I understand what you are saying......do I use a garage air-line to presurise? Yes i do have the red and blue levers in the footwell. If i just presurise to 40psi, how do i increase the pressure in the ferry queue?
Had a look at the Airide site and downloaded their instruction sheet, however it is a 'little' unclear on these points  . Do I have to carry a footpump or mini compressor to deal with inflation / deflation?

Sorry to keep bombarding you all with these questions, but i would like to be able to use it if its that good :roll: :roll: 

regards
Carl


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Air Assist*

Just to keep you happy and balance the contribution. I fitted Airride to my previous Autosleeper to improve handling which they did.

I have now fitted a Dunlop System to the La Strada for the same reason.
I have found the ideal pressure on both Vans to be betwixt 30 > 40 psi.

At this pressure the rear end is lifted slightly but this is not usually the reason for fitting, nor does it increase rear axle loading capacity.

Steve


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*air rides*

Carl to pump up you system buy a small 12v compressor which you can plug into the cigarette lighter plug.

Take care Les :wink: :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks to you all............I think I am a bit clearer on this now.

Heading out tomorrow to find a compressor so that I can have a 'play' with it this weekend.

I wonder if having air in the system will make the ride a little smoother? I drove my X-Type Jag along a road this pm that i took the mh along on Sunday and the difference was incredible. The poor van felt like it would fall to bits, yet it hardly registered on the jag!!! There is a (non-peage)motorway between Lille and Dunkerque that just about shook my eyeballs out earlier this year - god knows what damage it could do to the van...............are Mercs supposed to be so harsh???

cheers!!!!
Carl


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I had Airide fitted at the Shepton show last Sept and frankly this is a really worthwhile addition. My MH was very low and I did cause damage with a low kerb before fitting these. Now the handling is so much better, the rear of the can is a bit higher and no lon ger do higher kerbs cause me a problem. I hope the fact no pressure is shown on yours does not mean that the air bags have got damaged however contact Airide as they were extremely helpfull if simply inflating to 35-40 psi is not straightforward


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

My (good) garage haven't mentioned it - but a neighbour said my back springs must be 'tired' on the Autosleeper as it is a little low at the back.

I parked in Towsure last year next to similar size van and it was all perky at the rear! (airides).

Q) Do I get springs done, and see what it looks like - or does air ride fix it without changing the springs? In which case I'll have some of that air thingy with the springs money!

My usual luck is to pay twice for most things. Belt and braces upbringing!!


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I think we are going to take the plunge and get airide fitted. We are very low to the ground and have grounded a couple of times (makes me close my eyes and grit my teeth (thank god I wasnt driving). Thats why we use the Tunnel - I would like to use the ferry if possible.

Nice to see it made a difference to your van Ken and solved the pavement problem.

Sonja


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

carl,
my merc's ride a bit harsh i've got air suspension, i'm surprised you haven't used them as they make the ride so much better, i run mine at 50psi, and i see your not a million miles away from me.dennis


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dennis - it's not so much that I haven't used them as that I just haven't got around to it..........been meaning to but been so busy (no excuse really :? ).

Got my compressor at lunchtime today so will inflate them tonight before heading off to South Wales for the weekend 8) ........will let you know how we get on on Monday.

Yes Dennis, not far........although not for much longer as we will be moving back to Chepstow in a couple of months - it was whilst reversing up the drive of a prospective house that the van grounded alarmingly and this has now prompted me to get my arse in gear and sort this Airide business out :roll: :roll: .

Carl

Ps. Living in Epsom on the main road into the town is NO fun trying to get the van on and off the drive  .


----------



## normasand1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, Can you fit air susspenssion to a tag axle ALKO-KO chassis

Alan


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have been outside 'playing' with my air suspension. Mine is a Kuhn system fitted by Autocruise CH to my 2006 Starblazer at time of manufacture to increase the GVW.

My system has a separate schrader valve and gauge for each side. The recommendation from Kuhn, in their installation instructions is to run at 2bar ( approx 30psi ), and to increase to a max. of 7 bar ( just over 100psi ) for negotiating ramps etc. Autocruise manual say 1 to 2 bar for driving and no mention of any other adjustment pressures.

I let both sides down to 0 pressure and measured from rear chassis corner to ground. I pumped both up to 3bar and measured an increase of about 3 inches. I then increased pressures to 6bar and measured a further rise of about 1 to 1.5 inches, so about 4 to 4.5 inches increase from 0.

This should be quite handy to aid levelling on site. Will be buying a cheap 12v compressor for this purpose. Have had the Starblazer for about 5 months but not 'fiddled' with the suspension before.

Harvey


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK - we got back from our weekend away (wonderful....) and what can I say???

MY GOD - WHAT A DIFFERENCE 8O 8O 8O 

I noticed it the minute we set off up the road out of Epsom. No bone-jarring crashes from the rear suspension, but it seemed everything was 'softened out'. Yes, the potholes could still be felt, but it didnt seem that the poor van was about to be shaken to bits.

Pressure is currently 40psi. I will leave it at that for a couple of weeks to see how it holds up, to see if there are any slight leaks etc.

The back end is up in the air slightly, so will need to re-measure the height of the van again just to make sure!!!!

Alan - yes, i think you can get Airides for Alko chassis, I am sure I have seen something on this..........

Wonderful transformation - recommend it!!!!!!!!
happy and contented
carl and flo


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

ingram said:


> I have been outside 'playing' with my air suspension. Mine is a Kuhn system fitted by Autocruise CH to my 2006 Starblazer at time of manufacture to increase the GVW.
> 
> Harvey


Just a word of caution,I don't think air suspension is fitted to increase GVW(gross vehicle weight),Correct me if I'm wrong but I think you are alluding to having more payload and thereby being able to increase the MPLW(max.permitted laden weight).

These details are on the engine plate inside the bulkhead and should not be exceeded.

The principle of adjustable air suspension is to firm up the rear end,reduce body roll when cornering,and improve stability especially when going past high sided vehicles.It will not have any bearing on the MPLW or payload.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Airide*

This was fitted to my Benimar when we bought it and I never bothered with it until this weekend. On Saturday I inflated it to 35lbs and boy does it help! Much less crashing and banging from the back as we drove over pot holes and drain covers. Much less roll around the round abouts.


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

*airride*

Hi all

This is from the Outdoor Bits web site on Airride suspension

Note: The Airide Air suspension kit for motorhomes is not compatible with the following vehicles (VW T4 / T5 / Older Type 2) nor is it compatible with any motorhome with an Alko Chassis or motorhomes with a Tag Axle.

Kevin


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: airride*



kkclassic said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is from the Outdoor Bits web site on Airride suspension
> 
> ...


But if anyone is looking for an Air Suspenison kit for a VW T4 coachbuilt motorhome then I have a nearly new set for sale!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > I have been outside 'playing' with my air suspension. Mine is a Kuhn system fitted by Autocruise CH to my 2006 Starblazer at time of manufacture to increase the GVW.
> ...


Yes you are wrong Steve; at least as far as my, and some other, Autocruises are concerned. I have the certificate for the increased GVW from the installers of the Kuhn system and the new 'plate' under the bonnet. This system has upgraded the GVW and the gross rear axle load, but not the front axle load.

Harvey


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi imgram is it a starblazer that you have if so have you ever took it on a ferry .if you have did it clear the ground ok .
i have a new starblazer and its very low to the ground i wish i never bought it but i have now i have to work out how we can use it .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have Airide and I also had it on my previous van.
The only down side is that the rear of the M/H is always high and you will need to use the levelling wedges more or find hard standings that are on a slope and put position accordingly.
I do however recommend Airide


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

firewood said:


> hi imgram is it a starblazer that you have if so have you ever took it on a ferry .if you have did it clear the ground ok .
> i have a new starblazer and its very low to the ground i wish i never bought it but i have now i have to work out how we can use it .


Yes it is a Starblazer; It is not a current model. It is a 2006. Previous model Peugeot Boxer. ( as can be seen in my avatar ). It was also built before the 'Swift' buyout. I am sure that there are many differences between mine and current models, mainly because of the different chassis I would think.

I haven't taken it on a ferry. The clearance at the very back of the chassis ( it doesn't have an Alko chassis, but does have an Alko chassis extension which supports the rear of the body under the 'garage'. ) is approximately 15 to 16 inches from the ground with the air suspension set at the normal 'driving' pressure. When I pumped it up recently, as mentioned in a previous post, it rose about 4 inches more. I don't think that I have a ground clearance problem.

I don't know about the chassis on the current model Starblazers.

Harvey


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi yes mine is a 2008 model but the back is only 12.5" from the ground i have already done some damage to it from hitting the ground its only 12 weeks old from new .by the sound of it mine is the same but without the airide.


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying this kit off Outdoor bits. Is it easy to fit or am I better off having it professionally fitted at a show. I have spoken to SV tech and I can increase my Max GWV to 4150kg on my non alko 1998 Hymer B644 (Fiat maxi chassis).


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all, Airide is a particular make produced by GB services I think. Airide itself is not suitable for Al Ko chassis but there is now another make of a similar system designed for the Al Ko chassis. Cant remember the business that fits them but I have seen them advertised on the internet. With reference to the increase in payload with Airide. I have recently had airide fitted and by sending proof of fitting and other details of the vehicle to a firm called 'SV Tech' they can in many situations increase the maximum payload. Mine went from 3,850 Kg,s to 4100 Kgs. Other things such as suitable tyres with appropriate load index etc have to be acceptable. They send a new plate for the vehicle and a design weight certificate and DVLA will, and have in my case ammended the reg document. I have also checked with VOSA that this is acceptable and they confirm this plate is the one that
will be referred to at any road side check. 'SV Tech ' are authorised as are second stage converters permitted to increase payload from that indicated by the base vehicle manufacturers. Second stage converters are usually the motor caravan manufacturers. 
Dave
Edited. Now found the firm that does Alko Chassis 
www.as-airsuspension.co.uk/alko.htm


----------

